

HackrTrackr now has area based forums for Y Combinator Readers - dottertrotter
http://hackrtrackr.com/blog3.php

======
danteembermage
I feel kinda alone in my forum, do you think you could maybe fold Mississippi,
Arkansas, Utah, Idaho, and South Dakota into the Wisconsin forum so I can have
someone to talk to?

~~~
randallsquared
Maybe there should be "virtual" forums, so you can define an area with all the
selected state forums combined. Seems like it would be easy to do that,
actually.

~~~
acgourley
Sounds like a meta-forum. Or a virtual-virtual-forum.

------
kashif
What language are you using? How many lines of code did this take? How long?
Who are you hosting with and what plan? Just curious...

~~~
dottertrotter
I'm simply using PHP for now. I just wanted to get something done and I think
its the fastest for small projects like this is. If the site continues to grow
I will probably rebuild it in ROR or Python, whichever one seems more
interesting that week. As for how long it took I would say I have a total of
12 - 16 in the project. I didn't bother doing a design, because I didn't think
anyone would use it so I designed on the fly with just solid color divs. I did
take 5 minutes to do the logo though. The majority of the time went into
reading through the Google Maps API documentation. Any other questions just
let me know.

------
joshwa
Idea: if we've already specified our location, give us a link to our "home
area" forum on the homepage, rather than making us browse the map (which is
starting to get crowded!).

Also, is it possible to enable mousewheel zoom on the google map? I find that
a really convenient way to zero in on an area of the map.

also, byrneseyeview and I are both listed twice in NY..

~~~
dottertrotter
Actually I thought about that already. I'm going to be altering the code to
center and zoom in on your location based upon your location once you log in,
but I'll be sure to add a button too. I'll take care of the listing twice.

------
uuilly
Well played dottertrotter, thank you. Myself and a number of others have
duplicate location entries. One where you determined my location by IP and one
by zipcode. The zipcode one is right. How can I delete the IP one? It seems
many others have the same problem...

------
extantproject
Any Virginia, DC, or Maryland YC users out there please check out a potential
meetup here, thanks to HackrTrackr:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=48001>

------
bootload
I posted a bug to brad. Anyone having the same trouble? ~
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/1264094177/>

------
joshwa
Two more feature requests:

\-- show news.yc karma in the popup and on the forum page

\-- have an area or a email link for feature requests :)

------
brlewis
I get silent failure when I try to create a forum in MA.

~~~
dottertrotter
This has been taken care of. Simply create your forum again and it should
work. If it doesn't let me know.

------
tocomment
How about forums by language?

